# Who ran lower Poudre Falls yesterday?



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

We just happened to be hiking up the trail when we saw a couple of guys gearing up to run the falls. We stuck around and my friend got some really cool video footage of your run. Let me know your contact info and we'll get you the video. Nice run, by the way! We couldn't see how far up you started. Where did you put in?

Kim


----------



## dougbarden (Mar 3, 2007)

Could you post it on this site?
I'm sure a lot of us would like to see it.
Thanks


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

YES please post that footage!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

yeah lets see it! sick gnar footy huh


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

*'lower' poudre falls??*

Most of the time, people put in below Poudre Falls to run laps on the bottom half of Spencer Heights. Putting in on Cyclotron ('lower' poudre falls??). I wasn't up there yesterday but that would be my bet.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Thats going to be my bet too, unless there were some really unexpierenced boaters that did not know what they were getting into. Anyone hear about that the flight for life and news truck were for? Same day or not?

P the K


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> unless there were some really unexpierenced boaters that did not know what they were getting into.


.... or quite the opposite. The second drop in the falls is burly as hell right now. Lets see the video, if you don't mind.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I'm going to give them a little more time to speak up in case they don't want it on the site. I don't have the video yet, but should be able to post the link by the end of the day.
I think they put in just below that narrow, ugly, wall slamming drop. I don't know what it's called, but its ugly and undercut. I was really impressed. They made it look too easy!

Kim


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Got it. That's Cyclotron, then entrance into the lower half of Spencer Heights. The ugly wall you refer to is the third drop on Poudre Falls.

Dan/Adro, I think Kim's got some footie of you guys running the entrance of Cyclotron from yesterday.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

well now my whistle is wet...

I've heard from my brother's girlfriend's sister's step-dad that he once heard of someone running the falls. Poudre Falls all three drops. Does anyone have evidence of a successful run?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

David Zinn in the Gucci ad in CRC2.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Quite a few people have run the falls w/o a problem.. But, there was one fatality that shook the boating community here about 7 years ago? So, since then, not many, if any, have fired it up.


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Kim,
I suspect the footage is of myself and Adrian running Spencer Heights. I remember seeing a few people on the bank when we were coming through the entrance rapids. I would be stoked to check out the video. Please post it or just send it to me, whatever you prefer.


----------



## JDX843 (Apr 21, 2006)

There have been a handful of successful runs down poudre falls just to put you all to ease. There also has been a death, it's nothing to mess around with. The death occured by missing the eddy above and dropping in backwards. The forward line seems to work for those skilled and balzy enough to run such a drop.

Now you can all sleep tonight
keep it safe


----------



## WSnow68 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Link to Vid*

Hey JDX843,
Here’s a link to the vid we shot Monday of your run down Lower Poudre Falls. Nice run! Enjoy.
Wayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJK-N-s1SJA


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

oh, found it... thanks


----------

